# are there any web templates similar to bustedtees?



## cfisher74 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking for a site designed similar to snorgtees.com or bustedtees.com. I can't find a template even remotely similar anywhere.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

They are similar to Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart sites.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

They are custom designed websites using ecommerce shopping carts. There are no real templates for ecommerce websites like those, but you can often get the software for free and hire someone to design it the way you want. Cubecart.com, for example, has a free version that is very powerful.


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

So what you're saying is that all you need is a shopping cart and a web site designer.
How do you find such a designer?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Alll you need is an idea of what you want, the shopping carts are free depending on who you host with. Cubecart as mentioned, OSCommerce also Zencart which my clients seem to like is also fairly strong and secure. Most now accept credit cards through Paypal even if you don t have an actual merchant account

Can advertize in many ways, like anything else, due diligence and research will help you pick the right designer. Customer service and how they work with you are as important to your happiness as the design itself.


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

If your hosting service offers these shopping carts and design templates then you don't need a web designer, right? You only need one if you can't get the look you want from one of the available templates. Is that right. I'm still trying to understand the process. Now about merchant accounts - what's that all about?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Long as you are comfortable with CSS and Website coding, most people can take a decent crack at it. Templates for most of them are pretty stock looking, so you should have a good grasp on CSS editing and html at the bare minimum. Plus there is roughly about 1000 backend areas of a cart like Zencart that you may or may not have to manipulate. Not trying to discourage you or invite business, just laying out what is ahead of someone. Honestly a lot of people could do it, if they had tons of time and patience. The devil is in all the little details to make it run properly

Mechant accounts to me, are like in a brick and mortar store, the ability to accept credit and debit cards through a piece of hardware like a debit machine.


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

So what you're saying is that you definitely need some help with coding even with the templates if you are someone with no knowledge of coding


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Unless you are fairly quick at learning something, then it is always cost effective to have someone do this kind of work for you. In these site which are mostly done in PHP language for the actual working engine that drives the shopping cart, one wrong comma, one wrong space, can actually take down a whole site on you.

Ask me how I know that


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

How do you know that?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Glad you asked lol

I have a standing rule, no matter how much a client begs to be able to update or upload images or documents on their websites, to never allow them to do it. I broke that rule once. 

The client pleaded that he could never do anything that would disrupt his site. So I allowed it, problem was once he got into the site, he was fascinated with all the lines and numbers. Apparently he hit a space bar in one line or added a comma, panicked and hit save instead of cancel. Then forgot where he had been. When he called and said his site was down but didn t know why :S. Figured it couldn t be too hard to find, except he neglected to tell me his computer date and time were wrong too, so after searching for all changes on that date and not finding anything. I ended up having to search over a hundred thousand lines of code for a space and a comma.

New standing rule, clients can have access but if site goes down due to them, it now costs $1000 to repair


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Well, now I know.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Either way, if you need help and want to try it on your own, I m sure if you post questions, myself or someone else will be able to help and point you in the right direction.

I ve received so much help on shirt topics from people here, that if I can assist in website problems, I will.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*



> If your hosting service offers these shopping carts and design templates then you don't need a web designer, right? You only need one if you can't get the look you want from one of the available templates. Is that right.


*
This is exactly correct.*

If you are fine with the templates that the shopping carts include, you don't need to mess around with any customization or designing. You can just upload your logo and go.


----------



## cnn549 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Thanks, I was wondering about the need for customization when using a template.


----------



## dav44 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Carrie,

I am looking for the same thing you are, except I want payment handled through PayPal at least to start. That way no merchant account is needed and the customer is secure through PayPal.

David


----------



## cfisher74 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

Paypal is okay with me too. From what I understand you can switch your site and add a merchant account later on. I have thought about putting it out on getafreelancer.com but I was hoping to find someone specialized in tshirt websites in this forum that could do it. Let me know if you hear of anyone. Good luck!


----------



## cfisher74 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

You rock Joe Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pasquale (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Looking for tshirt website designer*

I am the web staff at my school and sometimes if i see a cool template i use Mozilla Firefox and use the Firebug add-on. This add-on enables you to view the websites code very easily. It also pulls up the linked style sheets so you can base your site off of their templates.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Moved request for specific designer referral to our referrals area: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t82823.html​


----------



## PDXdesigns (Dec 13, 2011)

I have designed a could Wordpress sites based on this theme......for only $35 its pretty killer right outta the box. 

eStore eCommerce WordPress Theme | Elegant Themes


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PDXdesigns said:


> I have designed a could Wordpress sites based on this theme......for only $35 its pretty killer right outta the box.
> 
> eStore eCommerce WordPress Theme | Elegant Themes


Show us please. Would love to see it.


----------



## PDXdesigns (Dec 13, 2011)

This is just the mock up that I created for a client to see how it works..... BrooklynStupid | BMX SHIRTS & MORE! The best part about these themes are they have good support and have TONS of options. If you're not super familiar with Wordpress, its really incredible. There are literally 1,000's of cool plugins that remove the need for understanding code....though if you have that knowledge as well it can be very helpful!  

If you search for Wordpress themes there are so many really cool layouts depending on what you're after.

Best of luck!


----------

